

Facial Hair in the tech world - coldclimate
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kyPWevLtMI99DQJaNKdWeG1jtR1RvF-HNbktRR19MOY/viewform

======
coldclimate
If you're wondering why - I have this hunch that in the last year I've seen
more beards in the tech world and I'd like to see if this is true.

